# Modeling forum reorg.



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Over the past months the modeling forums have become a place that have bleed a lot of good members and the traffic has dropped dramatically. Because of that I will be making a few changes in hopes of reversing this trend.

First on the list was to convert the SciFi & Star Trek forum into a straight SciFi Forum... duh... Star Trek IS SciFi isn't it? If needed, at some point in the future, we may add a seperate Star Trek Modeling forum... we'll how it goes.

Next on the list is having another look at the Movies for Modelers forum. This forum has constently been a trouble spot for off-topic discussions, flaming and other disruptive actions. While I have not made a final decision, I am leaning towards eliminating that forum to eliminate the problem since there seems to be some that just DON'T GET IT!

There are also some plans to add a couple of new areas which I can not discuss at this time. These should round out some of the topic areas for modelers. Hopefully we can get back to where a couple of years ago and move on. Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I would beg for you to retain the Movies for Modelers section. Every forum needs a little OT release like that section provides. I'll be good.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Ditto. PLEASE allow Movies For Modelers to continue. The intelligent and informative discussion on that board outweighs any flaming 100 to 1.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Please keep the movie board Hank. It's the first sub-board I hit every day, 99.99% of the discussion is on the up and up as well as being very informative.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

It might bear remembering that many of the more avid participants in the Movies for Modeling are among the few people these days that actually still post about science fiction modeling. The two subjects go hand in hand, since 99% of the genre models are from science fiction movies or TV.

If it's a matter of bandwidth, perhaps somebody could collate the dozen or so seperate threads about how the new CGI-enhanced Star Trek is great and/or sucks.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I think the "some that just don't get it" is always the same three or four guys. Come down hard on the guys who start the obviously contentious threads and the problem will clear up quickly.

If I may make an observation regarding reduced traffic. I can say from personal experience that my model (kit) building has dropped off dramatically in the last year simply because there is less to build.

When I joined Hobbytalk, PL was introducing a couple of new kits every month...sometimes it seemed like a new kit every week. I remember going to the local hobbyshop (now CLOSED!) and picking up four NEW releases at one time. I think the downturn in traffic probably reflects the general slow down in the supply of new modeling products.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

As my handle (AFILMDUDE) obviously implies, I'd like see the Movies for Modelers forum continue. Without it, I'll be spending even less time here. (All right! Who just cheered!!) It just seems counter-productive to close yet another forum in the hopes of stopping people from leaving...


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

Hank I'm down on my knees to ya and in denial about the decline. The Movies board sucks me in on a daily basis, so much more enjoyable to me than other movie boards (IMdb, etc). Please keep me in the movies board and in hobbytalk and overall and in general, "say it ain't so."


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's another vote for keeping the "movies" board. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

The Movies for Modelers board is the first one I check every day. Most of the time I don't go to any other board in this or any other modeling forum. If it were to go away, I will probably be seen less frequently here.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Since Da Rulz were posted a few months ago, I've noticed a significant drop in the number of way-off-topic threads. This seems to indicate that 99 percent of us are willing to obey the traffic signs and behave like civilized adults. (You other 1 percent know who you are.) As to the Movies for Modelers board, while much of the discussion there may not relate directly to modeling, at least it's a venue for mostly intelligent, literate criticism of movies and TV by people with I.Q.'s in the triple digits! As Spock would say, "I find it most refreshing." Please allow this board to continue.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Brent Gair said:


> I think the "some that just don't get it" is always the same three or four guys. Come down hard on the guys who start the obviously contentious threads and the problem will clear up quickly.


Amen.

This is the only movie bbs I frequent, and I'd hate to see it go away (where else would I be able to find "City Lights" being discussed on the same thread as "City Beneath the Sea")?

This forum is unique. Please don't discontinue it on account of a few bad apples.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Ditto my own opinion to keeping the "Movies For Modellers" forum intact; it's a great way to discuss irwin Allen, fantastic Voyage, First men in the Moon, Bladerunner, heck, even The Wild, Wild West.
Apart from a love of modelling, these films are another important commonality that keep us returning to this site daily. :thumbsup:


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Put in my vote for the board also. I go to the Movie board if I don't have time for any other. I have gotten several movies and found out about a lot of background stuff that helped me find info on models and movies that I couldn't find elsewhere.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Please keep the Movies for Modelers board. I ignore the postings which dont seem to have MODEL related topics but I must confess it is fun to read complaints about Super Hero Movies not being faithful to the comics. Other threads remind me when to catch classic Sci-Fi movies and tv shows! I divide my time between Modeling Forum / Movies for Modelers / Slotcars and peek at a few of the others. You run an EXCELLENT MESSAGE BOARD. I miss the PL Family, though. We were the BEST board!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Another vote for keeping it!!


Wayne


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

the problem with the Movies for Modelers forum is if someone does not agree with the "crowd" he's called a troll or other names! if you cant let guys have a different opinion, i say dump the Movies for Modelers forum!!!!!!
if you want to keep it, lower the boom on name calling and personal insults!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Please keep the Movies For Modelers forum! Honestly and with all due respect, I don't think that the MFM forum is any worse than any of the other forums here at HT - at least those w/in the Modeling main forum that I frequent - in regards to disruptive posts. Sure, they crop up every so often, but they do so in almost any forum on the 'Net. And then there's the whole aspect of Topic Drift - which I don't think I'll get in to right now. 

'Sides, you just got me in there on a regular basis to keep the peace. Give us a bit more time w/a Mod who's in there regularly, please? 



john guard said:


> the problem with the Movies for Modelers forum is if someone does not agree with the "crowd" he's called a troll or other names! if you cant let guys have a different opinion, i say dump the Movies for Modelers forum!!!!!!


John, as you well know, everyone is allowed their opinion to be stated in the forums as long as it doesn't violate TOS. If you post an opinion, tho, don't expect everyone to agree with you. If you post a particularly inflammatory opinion... Well, to be blunt, you reap what you sew in the form of peer backlash. 


> if you want to keep it, lower the boom on name calling and personal insults!


You'll want to be careful of that inflammatory commentary too, then.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Those who "just don't get it" probably gravitate to the Movies for Modelers board largely because it is the most wide-ranging board in the Models section. If that board goes away, I'd think it's likely many of their dubious posts will simply move to another board, and they will still require just as much policing -- if not more -- than they already do. Those who cannot behave will continue to do so regardless of how much freedom they are given, unless they are locked out completely or have an epiphany (as unlikely as that may be, it could happen).

Movies for Modelers is, as others have noted, always the first board I check each day, and the one I check whether I check others or not. I'd very much like to see it continue. 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I Also stongly support the MFM board for many of the reasons already posted.

Not only does most sci-fi and fantasy modeling derive from movies, but other subjects can as well. 

Not having the MFM board as a resource would be like not being allowed to use the color black in painting a model.

Plus its a good 'catch all' for those OT things.

Its an essential.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

agree. I visit the MfM forum more than the rest.

A general movie forum doesn't have the appeal that one 'for modelers' has. At least for me.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Save the MOvie Board!!!!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yes, keep it, please! John P will be good!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

On the subject of traffic dropping, if you equate hobbytalk to a shopping mall, the two anchor stores (cult, PL) left.

Sure MfM is a boutique shop, but I don't think deleting it will increase traffic.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Keep it, please!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Yeah!!! What we said! I look here always as it covers the 
"What movie was that", 
"How did they...", 
"who played", 
When did it come out, 
how good is the DVD, 
how good is my TV, DVD player etc, 
and many other enlightening subjects. 

Some movies ARE political, 
and as long as they are sci-fi related, 
thats OK, but usually Sci-Fi and Politics don't mix, 
within the area of topics that we SHOULD stay in.

I'd rather stay away from politics here, as you can find other places to post with really smart posters ready to hammer the stuffing out of you for whatever you believe.

I'd rather discuss our models, the reference materials (Movies and TV) and the utilization of them.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

OK, OK, I get the idea. We'll keep that forum as it is and see where we can make improvements in other areas.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I say get rid of it, it keeps modelers from modeling!

Just kidding! I just had to be different.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Combine Dioramas, Military Models and Retro Rockets. (ducks and runs for cover)


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Besides all the aforementioned reasons for keeping Movies for Modelers, it’s a great place for posting pictures of our favorite sexy ladies! Do you have any idea how long I've waited for an excuse to post a photo of Barrie Chase? (See "Robert Mitchum fans" thread.)


Steve244 said:


> On the subject of traffic dropping, if you equate hobbytalk to a shopping mall, the two anchor stores (cult, PL) left.
> 
> Sure MfM is a boutique shop, but I don't think deleting it will increase traffic.


Nice analogy there. Wish I'd thought of it.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

hankster said:


> OK, OK, I get the idea. We'll keep that forum as it is and see where we can make improvements in other areas.


Thanks, Hank.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yeah, thanks.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks hank, how about a "real space " modeling forum for those of us that also build "real space" models such as apollo, and space shuttle kits ?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

hankster said:


> OK, OK, I get the idea. We'll keep that forum as it is and see where we can make improvements in other areas.


Thanks, Hank!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

hankster said:


> OK, OK, I get the idea. We'll keep that forum as it is and see where we can make improvements in other areas.


Thanks, Hank. I didn't get to this thread soon enough to add my voice ...uh, typing ...ya anyway, my opinion, but I consider this forum to be populated mostly by people who's thoughts and opinions I've come to look forward to reading than by those who bring the place down. You may be getting the "squeeky wheel" effect, but generally the BB is far better than the very few who can't manage to get along in disagreement. I would sadly miss it, so thanks for keeping it in place.

John O.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Thank ya'. Thank ya' vera' much!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Yes - please retain this board - its a great place to get news on upcoming dvd releases and to chat about the movies where our favorite modeling subjects originated.

UPDATE - thanks Hank!!!!

Huzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'll put my ring in the hat FOR the movie BB . 
hb


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I'll throw in my thanks as well. Didn't know about this until now.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I have to admit, I now check the "Movies for Modelers" forum before the others. THanks for keeping it alive.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

hankster said:


> OK, OK, I get the idea. We'll keep that forum as it is and see where we can make improvements in other areas.


¡Muchas gracias, patrón!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

What they said!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

You ROCK Hank. :thumbsup: 

Happy (belated) Birthday! :hat:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I was seriously going to put my vote in for dumping the Movies for Modelers forum until I saw that Griff is now doing some moderating there. 

I must admit, however, that the civil discussions of movies can be quite enlightening and it would be a shame to not have them. 

Sci-Fi and Real Space Modeling might be a good combination since there's often some overlap between what might be and what actually is put into space.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Steifel! Jeez.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steifel? Wasn't that a German rocket fuel or something?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

a real space models forum would indeed be nice !


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon, fellas....


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> C'mon, fellas....


Ditto. 

I've always felt the ability to delete our own posts might be a nice feature.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Well, anyway, thanks for hearing the voice of the people, Hank. This really is the Best Thanks in no small part to your oversight.


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Hank. I feel like I just an early (next weekend) birthday present.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I'm ALL FOR KEEPING the MFM section heck sometimes thats the only way I can keep up!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

All the boards have OT topics lately. Maybe make MfM a general OT forum and move all Ot topics there. OTfM?

Any thread that becomes nasty gets locked or deleted immediately.

Some boards have a 'report this post' button. If 'X' many reports come in, the member is suspended for a week.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

You know you live in fractious times when politics wriggles its way into an otherwise civil conversation about William Shatner's hairpiece.  

I too have strong political convictions, but I value the movie forum too much to jeopardize its existence by airing my views there. Many of my favorite HobbyTalkers have political views which differ from mine, and it’s just not worth it to me to "take the bait" and get into it with them over current events. When in doubt, I simply take a deep breath, count to ten, and bite my frakkin' tongue. 

We're model makers, dammit! The things we have in common are more important than the things that would drive us apart. 

Out of respect for Hank and his recent decision I am going to avoid political discussions like the plague, and I urge my fellow modelers/ movie buffs to do likewise.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

WELCOME BACK to the kindergarten HANK ! I hope you're doing better since your sad recent experience.

 William Shatner has a HAIRPIECE ????? :freak: I'm shocked, SHOCKED !!

Thanks also Hank for continuing the MofM forum. I've never been there, but do get second-hand info from the folks on this BB and support their wishes. 
Their knowledge is my knowledge, sorta.
Dabbler


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Re: response to my previous post:

My point made yet again


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, being a lifelong resident of the Washington DC area, I get more than my fair share of politics every day. It is nice to be able to duck it all and lose myself in the modeling forums. But when politics shows up in otherwise polite company, I excuse myself from the discussion.

Gee, it's enough to make me turn off my computer and go work on my models!!!!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I guess without mentioning ANY NAMES, those partys have Identified themselves. LOL 

What does ANY OF THIS have to do with Movies for "MODELERS"??

Proves a point don't it?!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, for the luv of spaghetti, would you two please knock it off? Scott, Lee - this really makes it a lot less likely that Hankster is going to think that the MFM needs to stay open. Plus, it's not exactly respectful of Dave or Lisa to continue this sort of thing in their forum. Just let it go. I'm not pointing fingers on who started what, but it does wear on the nerves some.

Now, please go to email or PM's with this? Please...?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

This is why, one day, the Oompa Loompas will rule the Earth...........


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Griff - the boys are just cranky because they can't get good Canadian Beer and they have to drink the local product. 

I'm sure I can promote world pi** er I mean peace and internet tranquility with a couple of six-packs of Molsons or Labatts.

After a couple of bottles of those, they won't be able to think, type or walk!

Huzz


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Mmm... Labatt's.... 

Hey, they might even get along better, too. I know it works miracles at WonderFest when folks who've not gotten along in forums meet over a beer or three at places like the Pool Party. 

If nothing else, maybe some Molson or Labatt's'll make 'em kinda drowsy and they'll mostly just watch movies....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

:lol: I'm all for that!


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

"Give me the Movies For Modelers Board, or give me Death!"

Thanks Hank. And please don't boot those guys. The Quality of Mercy and all.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Mmm... Labatt's....
> 
> Hey, they might even get along better, too. I know it works miracles at WonderFest when folks who've not gotten along in forums meet over a beer or three at places like the Pool Party.
> 
> If nothing else, maybe some Molson or Labatt's'll make 'em kinda drowsy and they'll mostly just watch movies....


Beer diplomacy? Hey, works for me!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

It's worked for me for _years_.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Oh, for the luv of spaghetti, would you two please knock it off?


[Homer Simpson]Mmmmm . . . spaghetti! . . . [/Homer Simpson]


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

BEER Diplomacy ??? Works for me & I don't even have a dog in this race !!!

Now go to your respective corners and come out chugging !!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> I would beg for you to retain the Movies for Modelers section. Every forum needs a little OT release like that section provides. I'll be good.


Well in that case why not just a seperate forum for OT.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It's been mentioned in the past - in other threads and other forums here at HT - that an OT Forum has been tried before, but it quickly got out of hand. So, I doubt that's a viable consideration for Hank to take.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

'Tis a shame.
Most boards I visit have one Hot-topic, loosely-moderated OT forum for people to let their hair down. Starship Modeler has the Thunderdome, TrekBBS.com has the Neutral Zone, Wordforge.net has the Red Room. Wouldn't work here with the need to keep the place family-friendly, though. And I have those other places to vent in anyway .


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> . . . I have those other places to vent in anyway .


Exactly! I think--though I'm not a moderator--that it's better to keep those political threads off these forums. It might not be so bad to have an OT forum except for the fact that there are people who are unable to disagree agreeably.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm all for banning members for specific periods of time for uncalled for BS. Works at other boards. Besides, if it ain't model building and research of same then it's OFF TOPIC.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I agree!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Y3a said:


> I'm all for banning members for specific periods of time for uncalled for BS. Works at other boards. Besides, if it ain't model building and research of same then it's OFF TOPIC.


Great idea! When some OT member is rambling on about his fictional job working on retro-fitted UFO's and/or the state dept, or arguing for pages about state rights, Hank ought to ban them for a week!

And if they're caught complaining about others off-topic post, and have posted a off-topic post that _isn't strictly about modeling _ in the last thirty days, they oughta be banned for two weeks for their hypocrisy!

I really think you are on to something there, Y3! Excellent idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

And if they drink "LITE" beer, they oughta' be banned just on general principle. Non-alcoholic beer is allowed though.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yep! Good idea, Y3a! Perhaps a schedule of punishments could be posted so that folks will know what to expect when they violate etiquette. It would be nice to have such a schedule to prevent some of the arbitrary nature of banning as it may currently be perceived. 

I think that we're lucky now that the moderators are very mature and don't go around willy-nilly exiling folks who may have let their rhetoric get carried away. Currently, the most frequent tactic is eliminating or locking the threads involved. This is good in that it doesn't make the "punishment" too personal for those involved.

I think that such a schedule of banning/suspensions would be more likely to make punishment less of a clash of personalites which frequently sends the member off crying in rage and vowing to never return. 

With a schedule, the moderator can point to it and say, "You violated forum rules in your post above. See #2 on the Moderators' Schedule? Since this is your second offense, I've got to ban you for two days so everyone can have a cool-down period. 

"There is nothing personal in this action. We don't want to lose you and we want you to post again but you need to remember that it's frequently difficult to communicate via written posts. Misunderstandings can easily occur. That is why we encourage everyone to give the other fellow the benefit of a doubt and to think twice before hitting the [submit] button."


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

*In my best Yul Brynner "Rameses" voice*

So it has been written... So they shall be banned


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

And the multitudes knodded in agreement with their wise ruler. And thereupon Rameses spoke once more:

"Okay. Now that's settled, where's the beer?"

Huzz


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yep! Good idea, Y3a! Perhaps a schedule of punishments could be posted so that folks will know what to expect when they violate etiquette. It would be nice to have such a schedule to prevent some of the arbitrary nature of banning as it may currently be perceived.
> 
> I think that we're lucky now that the moderators are very mature and don't go around willy-nilly exiling folks who may have let their rhetoric get carried away. Currently, the most frequent tactic is eliminating or locking the threads involved. This is good in that it doesn't make the "punishment" too personal for those involved.
> 
> ...


Well Spammers and those who inflame the situation, flame others, drag a topic waaay off topic SHOULD be banned. The inflamer/flamer should be banned for short periods of time, with the time growing after each sucessive violation. Moderators word is FINAL. Spammers are banned forever. If a topic gets off thread the Moderator should lock it after posting as to why.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Y3a said:


> Well Spammers and those who inflame the situation, flame others, drag a topic waaay off topic SHOULD be banned. The inflamer/flamer should be banned for short periods of time, with the time growing after each sucessive violation. Moderators word is FINAL. Spammers are banned forever. If a topic gets off thread the Moderator should lock it after posting as to why.


Reasonable. I know I've locked down threads when they've gone severely off topic. I even lock my older threads when they've faded into the archive just to encourage more original postings by induviduals instead of their just responding to threads.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, good grief! C'mon, Scott! 

First, you post PM's from both Y3a and myself - yeah, I'll state that's from me and don't have a problem standing by what I said. What was happening here is beyond my immediate control as_ I don't Moderate *this* forum._ I've mentioned that to you previously. I can make suggestions here, but that's it.

And everybody else, just chill out. To a point, I agree w/you about a clear, concise set of rules in regards to how individual forums are handled. It leaves no wiggle room when someone is being disruptive. However, the Terms of Service are above for all to see and those apply wherever you go here at Hobby Talk. 

I'd suggest you contact Dave Metzner/PM Moderator or DaQueen for issues with this particular forum.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

And anybody that owns a Michael Bolton album. They should be banned too.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I smell beer!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think it's Samual Adams Octoberfest!! MMMMMM!!!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

And it's Friday!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Right now, I feel that I've never _needed_ a beer more in my life....


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

And anybody who ever owned a Leisure Suit. _Banned!_


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Griff - I'll be at Bridie Molloy's in two hours. I'm buyin'.

Huzz


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Huzz! I as _sooo_ thinkin' about you and Mick/RogueWolf the other day and stoppin' in at Birdie's to buy you fella's a round or three! I was _almost_ on a flight that was to travel thru St.John's with about a 20 hour layover. However, The Powers That Be decided not to add maintenance to that particular flight.  

Oh, well. Maybe I'll get lucky on the way back! 'Course, it's pretty cold there in February, huh...?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Griff!

That would be great if you are able to get a some time in this old berg!

Actually, February here isn't that cold although we can have a lot of snow then. The temps are usually just a few degrees below freezing. It gets a lot colder out west in Manitoba where Brent Gair lives. And back in my HVAC design days I remeber one day scanning through the winter design temperatures of various North American cities in my ASHRAE Fundamentals Handbook. I was surprised to see that a spot in Minnesota was way colder in winter than anything we usually get here.

Just the same, I haven't seen many palm trees here lately!

Huzz


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

If I happen to get lucky enough to fly back Organic (one of our unit's planes as it transfers to or from The Desert) I'll definitely let you and Mick know what our projected itinierary is for passing thru. That is, if we move thru that area.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> Hey Griff!
> 
> 
> Actually, February here isn't that cold although we can have a lot of snow then. The temps are usually just a few degrees below freezing. It gets a lot colder out west in Manitoba where Brent Gair lives.
> Huzz


How I love this city.

On February 2, 1996, Winnipeg recorded a windchill of -70.8F.

On the other hand, the average daily high temperature for the summer months of June July and August is +76.5F.

Never a dull moment.


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

Please keep the Movies for Modelers board. i always go on the fourm...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hankster said:


> Next on the list is having another look at the Movies for Modelers forum. This forum has constently been a trouble spot for off-topic discussions, flaming and other disruptive actions. While I have not made a final decision, I am leaning towards eliminating that forum to eliminate the problem since there seems to be some that just DON'T GET IT!


Being an administrator on forums such as this can sometimes amount to about as much purpose as being a babysitter; some people just don't have the brains or maturity to have a civil discussion regardless of subject matter.

My opinion is that the Movies for Modelers forum should remain since most of us modelers, and certainly a large percentage of the members of this BB, appear to be film fans as well. And I believe the civil discussions far outnumber those taken over by the mental midgets that refuse to consider any opinion that differs from their own. I certainly have no idea regarding the level of effort it takes to police these forums, but why not simply ban those who continue to post inflammatory remarks after repeated warnings?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Well this was an interesting read. Lots of funny! I also noticed several gaps in the continuity of the posts....

Well anyway here we are 15 years later with some of the changes mentioned here being made or remade recently now with current member approval. Many of the same unusual members still in the mix. Many not! And the reasons behind the da rulz and no politics threads being stickies. We also do have an off topic section for those off topic discussions. And even an off topic off topic section for PRC discussions. And as was noted above there were still people that didnt get the concept. Hopefully; they were able to indeed get back to building new model kits from their extensive stashes.

The only item from the past discussions not fully implemented is a space forum. There didnt seem to be much support for it again this time around but it was added to the Military forum title and description by name. 🤙


----------

